# Windows 8: Smartdraw 2014 won't sync



## dbnoho (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a unique problem. Please help! Running Windows 8 My smartdraw 2014 app won't fully sync with the app's server. I AM able to sync files. However, I am unable to sync or send updates once I assign any task to an individual. Tasks are assigned to individuals and are then tracked online through the server. There must be some additional layer of security or other additional requirement tied to assigning tasks. I assume the problem relates to UAC. I've run Smartdraw as an admin, added smartdraw as allowed through the firewall, set my windows user to full admin rights, etc. I've also added the smartdraw site to the whitelist for my broswer script blocker. Any ideas? Anything related to user permissions? Thanks!


----------

